# Black or yellow female to breed



## Flatbill (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a black male that is a proven Hunter has 3000 plus retrieves. He also is a master Hunter, HRCH title with numerous points, not sure how many. Has a great disposition around people and other dogs, hard going on marks and blinds, takes great lines on blinds. He also has a on off switch nothing but serious when hunting or training, but when he comes in afterwards he's calm as a cucumber. All health checks ofa good, Eic clear, cnn clear, eyes and heart good. He weighs in around 75lbs. Can email pedigree and pictures if interested. Thanks.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Should not be on this forum. I believe there is one for stud service. Check RTF Classifieds.


----------

